

Adam Lisagor's trailer for Rands new book _Being Geek_ - tptacek
http://vimeo.com/15113923

======
tptacek
Lisagor (@lonelysandwich) was a video editor for commercials before striking
out on his own; he also does "Put This On" (<http://putthison.com/>), a blog
and video series about men's fashion with Jesse Thorn, who does The Sound Of
Young America on NPR, and you can hear about all of this at Colin Marshall's
"Marketplace of Ideas" Internet radio show
([http://colinmarshall.libsyn.com/personal_aesthetics_and_inte...](http://colinmarshall.libsyn.com/personal_aesthetics_and_internet_culture_put_this_on_creators_jesse_thorn_and_adam_lisagor));
Rands manages people at Apple and wrote the genuinely excellent _Managing
People_ and also a blog series on strip club etiquette and see I just did a
whole little thing there.

Watch this video, it is awesome.

